# new to kayak fishin



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

just bought a kayak and i am going to back bay tomorrow what type of fishing is out there so i know what to bring.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Night crawlers, the white perch should be biting, maybe try for Bass


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just popped my kayaking cherry lol. Did not fish though just took the family out for some fun in the waters at back bay. Nice day though


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Big finn,
What are your target fish exactly? It depends on your target fish and how you want to fish.

joe


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Crawlers for the perch on bobbers and cast some spinners or somethin while yous hangin


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

well went fishing at back bay refuge looking for some bass and thought i would try sight fishing.. well ended up getting some practice on getting back into my yak. After i got in i realized i lost my damn glasses the only thing i did not secure to my yak lol.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Will you didn't waste any time  sorry that you turtled your fisrt time out but now that you did you can do some serious fishing .

One word to the wise ....... leash everything !



jerry


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry you lost the glasses.Now that I read about it hopefully I will start securing mine again and hope you will too.
I''ve been kid of lax on that.


----------

